# [OOT] Tanti Auguri Google

## hellraiser

Il nostro beneamato amico Fedele Google fa' 5 anni di duro lavoro...

li facciamo na torta ??

 :Twisted Evil: 

Auguri Google

----------

## koma

UN link è di dovere =)

[img:4eb128b825]http://www.google.it/logos/5th_birthday.gif[/img:4eb128b825]

Auguri piccolo grande mio!

Curiosità 1 :

Un google secondo la scienza è qualcosa di più grande dell'unverso stesso e per questa descrizione questo nome è stato dato al più grande motore di ricerca del mondo.

Curiosità 2 :

Google esiste in moltissime lingue guardate qui!

Wow

Ben 82.

Curiosità 3 :

Calcolatrice con google? Ebbene Si

Seguite il link -> Click.

Ciau!

Koma

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Pero' google si sta vendendo a microsoft (a quanto dice punto informatico).

----------

## xlyz

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Pero' google si sta vendendo a microsoft (a quanto dice punto informatico).

 

???

per quanto ne so è microsoft che sta per uscire con un servizio concorrente

----------

## cerri

Confermo fedeliallalinea: Google ha ammesso di aver ricevuto un'offerta da MS alla quale "è difficile rinunciare"...  :Sad: 

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Confermo fedeliallalinea: Google ha ammesso di aver ricevuto un'offerta da MS alla quale "è difficile rinunciare"... 

 

Confermo la conferma della conferma  :Razz:  anche se ancora non è ufficiale, ci stanno solo "pensando" (e potrebbero anche rifiutare). 

Detto questo mi associo agli augurissimi per l'inseparabile amico Google, ricordando a tutti la funzione di traduzione linguistica che mette a disposizione: a metà tra l'esilerante e l'utile  :Very Happy: 

----------

## johnnystuff

Lo so che non fa testo quello che dicono i quotidiani, ma La Repubblica circa una settimana fa dava la cosa come già avvenuta, facendo risaltare la frase rivelazione citata da cerri, quella dell'offerta.......che non si può rifiutare. 

Mica un americano moderno si caga sotto di meno di un panettiere siculo di inizio secolo quando gli portano una lupara incartata a colazione........  :Cool: 

----------

## shev

 *johnnystuff wrote:*   

> Lo so che non fa testo quello che dicono i quotidiani, ma La Repubblica circa una settimana fa dava la cosa come già avvenuta

 

La Repubblica? Quale, quella che diceva che Mozilla è un prodotto dei Brigatisti Rossi (il cui simbolo ne è testimonianza evidente)? O quelli che dicevano che il povero utente apple veniva spiato attraverso la webcam del suo pc *spento* e tormentato per telefono? O quelli che parlano di hacker anche quando si riferiscono a Bin Laden e compagni? O ancora....

Insomma, prendersti sul serio le vignette di Snoopy o Gatto Silvestro?  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *johnnystuff wrote:*   Lo so che non fa testo quello che dicono i quotidiani, ma La Repubblica circa una settimana fa dava la cosa come già avvenuta 
> 
> La Repubblica? Quale, quella che diceva che Mozilla è un prodotto dei Brigatisti Rossi (il cui simbolo ne è testimonianza evidente)? O quelli che dicevano che il povero utente apple veniva spiato attraverso la webcam del suo pc *spento* e tormentato per telefono? O quelli che parlano di hacker anche quando si riferiscono a Bin Laden e compagni? O ancora....
> 
> Insomma, prendersti sul serio le vignette di Snoopy o Gatto Silvestro? 

 

Queste le avevo lette anche io... eheheh... quante risate

----------

## Peach

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Insomma, prendersti sul serio le vignette di Snoopy o Gatto Silvestro? 

 

sicuramente di più di certi articolisti che scrivono su _testate nazionali

----------

## xlyz

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Confermo fedeliallalinea: Google ha ammesso di aver ricevuto un'offerta da MS alla quale "è difficile rinunciare"... 

 

ecco il perchè di certi recenti cambi di policy molto pro-"big corporations"

preparatevi a veder precipitare la "qualità" dei risultati. ho un pessimo presentimento (vedere ad esempio tutta la storia degli smart tag - a proposito, in xp ci sono ancora?)

consigli per un motore alternativo?

peccato per l'archivio dei newsgroup, che restano in pancia a google e non sono accessibili altrova (almeno quelli storici)

EDIT

ma siete proprio sicuri sicuri?

http://it.news.yahoo.com/030822/58/2ey1c.html

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> consigli per un motore alternativo?

 

http://i-une.com/ va a cercare nei 7 piu' grossi motori di ricerca (anche google).

----------

## xlyz

allora è meglio http://turbo10.com/

fino a 1453 motori   :Wink: 

intendevo un unico motore con un buon algoritmo di ricerca, una base dati sensata e soprattutto indipendente (niente posizioni a pagamento o killing di url appena qualcuno alza un po' la voce)

----------

## shev

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> consigli per un motore alternativo?

 

http://www.alltheweb.com/ (non lo uso moltissimo per ovvi motivi, ma ne ho sentito parlare un gran bene).

 *Quote:*   

> ma siete proprio sicuri sicuri?

 

Di sicuro c'è poco al mondo, e questa notizia non lo è di certo.. Che ci siano voci di contatti tra le due società è vero, come è vero che ci sono state offerte, che poi si finisca davvero per trovare l'accordo è già meno sicuro. Per quanto riguarda il progetto di microsoft e i suoi bot, non li vedo certo come prova contraria a quanto detto, anzi, è un'ulteriore conferma: il lavoro di creazione del progetto microsoft sul proprio motore di ricerca richiederà parecchio tempo (lo dissero su punto-informatico se non erro, magari cerca li maggiori info), quindi acquisire ora il principale concorrente non farebbe che accrescere l'importanza strategica del loro progetto, accelerarne l'attuazione e potenziarne parecchio l'efficacia. Chi vivrà vedrà  :Wink: 

----------

## bibi[M]

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Chi vivrà vedrà 

 

Spero di morire prima di vedere google venduto alla microsoft è______é

Ve lo immaginate il mitico logo google con la farfalla msn (mns?) che gli svolazza attorno? >>_________<<

brrrrrrr...

----------

## JacoMozzi

E se fosse così....

Mi vengono i nervi a pensare che c'é chi al mondo sfrutta solo le idee degli altri, o rubandole o comprandole   :Rolling Eyes:   :Mad: 

Jaco

----------

## johnnystuff

Bravo Jaco! Questo è il vero punto su cui anche google cadrà (o potrà cadere)! Le famose offerte che non si possono rifiutare....

Eppure con la gpl anche se si compra la persona (o il suo _ul_), l'idea è sempre della comunità. 

Morale: che ci vuole per fare un bel motore di ricerca da lasciare come regalo da hackers per altri hackers? E badate bene due cosuccie: primo, spero di essere in un forum in cui non devo spiegare quando e come uso il termine hacker senza scatenare flame mostruosi (chi sa come è nato linux sa quello che voglio dire). Secondo: io non sono un hacker, quindi lo fate voi!    :Wink: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Una domanda: gli algoritmi che utilizza google non sono sotto GPL, giusto??

Se lo fossero, si saprebbe   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## augustus

Intendete qualcosa come questo:

http://www.aspseek.org/

ASPseek is an Internet search engine software developed by SWsoft and licensed as free software under GNU GPL. 

ASPseek consists of an indexing robot, a search daemon, and a CGI search frontend. It can index as many as a few million URLs and search for words and phrases, use wildcards, and do a Boolean search. Search results can be limited to time period given, site or Web space (set of sites) and sorted by relevance (PageRank is used) or date. 

ASPseek is optimized for multiple sites (threaded index, async DNS lookups, grouping results by site, Web spaces), but can be used for searching one site as well. ASPseek can work with multiple languages/encodings at once (including multibyte encodings such as Chinese) due to Unicode storage mode. Other features include stopwords and ispell support, a charset and language guesser, HTML templates for search results, excerpts, and query words highlighting. 

ASPseek is written in C++ using the STL library, and uses mix of SQL database and binary files for storage. 

?

----------

## xlyz

ca##o ca##o ca##o

http://www.repubblica.it/2003/j/sezioni/scienza_e_tecnologia/micgoogle/micgoogle/micgoogle.html

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## teknux

 *bibi[M] wrote:*   

>  *Shev wrote:*   Chi vivrà vedrà  
> 
> Spero di morire prima di vedere google venduto alla microsoft è______é
> 
> Ve lo immaginate il mitico logo google con la farfalla msn (mns?) che gli svolazza attorno?

 

quanto ottimismo! te lo immagini invece se vienissero eliminate le parole linux, gpl, open source... libertà di pensiero... altro che "volatili per diabetici"

saluti,

tek

----------

## innovatel

una cosa che funziona bene ... non toglietecela  :Sad: 

che dite ... faremo il google update un giorno?????  :Sad: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *innovatel wrote:*   

> una cosa che funziona bene ... non toglietecela 
> 
> che dite ... faremo il google update un giorno????? 

 

sarebbe ben strano, un giorno, pensare che il google, l'entità più grande dell'universo stesso, é diventato un microgoogle...  un googolino.

si potrebbe fare una bella azione di protesta, in merito: il giorno che google vende, sottoporre a tutti i motori di ricerca che conosciamo, la frase "hanno ammazzato google", con i log a tenerne futura memoria.

Coda

----------

## cerri

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> ca##o ca##o ca##o

 

 *Quote:*   

> A Redmond ci si è resi conto, evidentemente, di quanto sia difficile ammaliare quegli utenti che Google ha conquistato negli anni con la trasparenza e l'efficienza del suo servizio. È stato così rispolverato un vecchio metodo, molto caro a Bill Gates e soci: l'acquisto, a suon di dollari, dei concorrenti più temibili. Per ora Google non pare, comunque, intenzionata a cedere. Lo scenario più probabile sembra quello di un'offerta pubblica di investimento relativa al 10-15 per cento della società, un'operazione che dovrebbe fruttare circa 2 miliardi di dollari. Ma Microsoft non demorde e i suoi dirigenti fanno sapere che sono pronti a tornare alla carica per acquistare la società in un secondo momento.

 

ma ... http://www.google.com/microsoft.html http://www.google.com/microsoft

----------

## comio

```
http://www.google.com/linux
```

giusto per ricordare!

----------

## cerri

Si si era per fare una battuta... c'e' anche freebsd!  :Smile: 

----------

## Diggs

Spero Google rimanga al di fuori della sfera di zio Bill... Non sarebbe bello vedere le popup co i loghi che spuntano in continuazione   :Crying or Very sad:  .

Ad ogni modo, tanti auguri ad uno dei motori di ricerca che mi aiutato moltissimo!   :Wink: 

----------

## IgaRyu

 *Quote:*   

> Intendete qualcosa come questo:
> 
> http://www.aspseek.org/
> 
> ASPseek is an Internet search engine software developed by SWsoft and licensed as free software under GNU GPL.
> ...

 

Peccato che non sia piu in sviluppo e che tentando di compliarlo su gentoo si ottiene una sfilza di errori nel modulo mysql  :Sad: 

Joe

----------

## comio

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Si si era per fare una battuta... c'e' anche freebsd! 

 

Se per questo c'è anche per mac!  :Smile: 

http://www.google.com/mac

Pensano proprio a tutti...

----------

## xlyz

e vaaaiiii!!!   

per ora di M$ non se ne parla:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2003/11/02/1067708070338.html

----------

## shev

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per ora di M$ non se ne parla:    
> 
> 

 

Saranno contenti tutti quelli che volevano morire prima della fusione!   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> e vaaaiiii!!!   
> 
> per ora di M$ non se ne parla:    
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2003/11/02/1067708070338.html

 

Questa e' un'ottima notizia

----------

